# When will Look update their jerseys?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been trying to order a white or black pro jersey and there are no where to be found. So I would liek to know when the next new 09 batch will be out to get a kit


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I think the 09 kits look much better than previous years... though I'm not sure when they'll be selling them.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Where can I find some pics of the new stuff?


----------

